

President Obama - Will Seek Approval of Congress for Attacking Syria - loupeabody
http://www.whitehouse.gov/live/president-obama-speaks-syria

======
venomsnake
My take on that - he has decided on inaction but needs the congress to save
him from his "chemical weapons are a red line" remark from an year ago.

I am not sure if there is any salvage of the Middle East situation right now -
there are generational grudges and hatreds to unfold there. I don't think that
there are good moves on that board. The pessimist in me just wonders whether
the firewall should be on Bulgaria/Greece border or on the Bosphorus.

Disclaimer - I live in Bulgaria for now.

------
ankitml
This man had never deserved Nobel Peace, never.

Worst decision of committee till date after deciding not to give it to MK
Gandhi.

------
grandalf
The more moralistic and self-righteous the justification for war, the more
likely it is to be a dishonest reason...

------
awakeasleep
Sort of off topic, but I have never seen streaming video with such a high
resolution and framerate. How the hell are they doing this.

~~~
denzil_correa
Is it possible that Youtube provides the backbone infrastructure?

[https://www.youtube.com/user/whitehouse](https://www.youtube.com/user/whitehouse)

------
ExpiredLink
Disappointment, thy name is Obama.

------
kersif
Just concluded. Missed it.

~~~
loupeabody
Title updated to reflect the major takeaway.

Obama said that he and his various advisors feel that Syria must be attacked
in response to their usage of chemical weapons. He specified that there would
be no infantry sent to Syria, just a long distance strike of "limited duration
and scope". Congress will hold a vote on whether or not to approve the attack.
The President has the authority to order the strike, with or without the
approval of Congress.

*edit: see reply

~~~
thenmar
He didn't say he needed congress to approve, just that he was going to have
congress vote. He also emphasized that he does have the authority to strike
without congress's approval.

~~~
loupeabody
Yeah, you're right. I'll update my comment

